
Can We Finally Say: Bye Bye Booth Babes?  - azazo
http://allthingsd.com/20120210/can-we-finally-say-bye-bye-booth-babes-2/
======
PythonDeveloper
We now enter the age of the "Booth Hag" ;-)

~~~
sp332
Good Old Games had a booth with "booth grandmas" handing out cookies at PAX
2011. [http://geekfeminism.org/2011/08/28/booth-grandmas-at-pax-
pri...](http://geekfeminism.org/2011/08/28/booth-grandmas-at-pax-prime-2011/)
I'm OK with this :)

